# Fabrica tus propios componentes



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola comienzo este tópico para aquellos que quieres fabricar sus propios capacitores, darlington, integrado, etc... como yo. Todos aquellos que no se encuentran en el mercado o nunca se pensó.
De mi parte arranco preguntando lo siguiente ¿cómo es la mezcla y que composición tiene el cerámico? que recubre a los híbridos que hacen algunos fabricante.




Esto es lo que leí que mas o menos es lo que pretendo comunicar



Fogonazo dijo:


> "*picky*" me parece muy bueno lo que quieres hacer.
> Hoy no tiene sentido fabricarlo, pero saber como se realiza me parece que es interesante.
> No te olvides que cuando empezó la electrónica si querías un capacitor o una resistencia tenias que fabricarla, incluso te sugiero que busques como curiosidad: Como realizar un diodo "CASERO", con azufre y plomo.
> 
> Saludos



Cordial saludo


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo creo que esa pasta se puede simular con pasta epoxica de dos componentes, en el que se mezclan partes iguales de cada pote y se logra una pasta dura aunque no tanto como la ceramica es algo que se podría usar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 14, 2012)

Gracias *ferchito* voy a buscar mañana y te comento como me fue con la epoxi 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

epoxi o resina poliester.
pero hoy dia no se si hace falta andar "escondiendo" el hibrido con esos elementos, que encima no te permiten luego repararlos.

bueno, eso depende de uno , es desicion segun a donde lo mande.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 15, 2012)

Fer quizás esto te responda por que lo hago dos cosas comodidad para el que lo adquiera en vez de mandarle la placa le armo un híbrido con 3,4 o 5 patas dependiendo que este armando, el punto es que no me molesta dar algunos de los conocimientos que adquirí durante estos pocos años que tengo, el punto comenzó cuando vi mi circuito ser fanfarroneado por otro en su pagina que admitía que era de él mientras que yo soy el que hay días que ni duermo levantando circuitos y mejorándolos algunos que tras noches de método empírico me han dado resultados y eso es lo que duele el esfuerzo no reconocido por eso me gusta decir de donde saque este aquel circuito porque pienso que a alguien le pertenece en fin espero entiendas que no es por egoísmo que lo hago porque si me lo piden y lo tengo se lo doy, pero hoy en día la palabra gracias no tiene valor alguno.

cordial saludo


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Fer quizás esto te responda por que lo hago dos cosas comodidad para el que lo adquiera en vez de mandarle la placa le armo un híbrido con 3,4 o 5 patas dependiendo que este armando, el punto es que no me molesta dar algunos de los conocimientos que adquirí durante estos pocos años que tengo, el punto comenzó cuando vi *mi circuito ser fanfarroneado por otro en* su pagina que admitía que era de él mientras que yo soy el que hay días que ni duermo levantando circuitos y mejorándolos algunos que tras noches de método empírico me han dado resultados y eso es lo que duele el esfuerzo no reconocido por eso me gusta decir de donde saque este aquel circuito porque pienso que a alguien le pertenece en* fin espero entiendas que no es por egoísmo que* lo hago porque si me lo piden y lo tengo se lo doy, pero hoy en día la palabra gracias no tiene valor alguno.
> 
> cordial saludo



quedate tranquilo, se ve que NO me lees mucho .

pero aca en el foro soy de los que mas entienden esto, mira hay 2 clases de gentes:

los chiquititos , diminutos , de esos que te molestan.

y los que son mas grandecitos , que disfrutan que NO LES DEN todo hecho , pero si les ayuden y guien , solo eso, por que el disfrute esta en descubrirlo uno .
Y PARA ESOS ES EL FORO .

no para los chiquititos, diminutos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Yo uso la EPO-LUX de STEEL-COTE , la venden en las pinturerias , como la usan para "enlozar bañeras" se consigue facil , viene en colores , el litro cuesta algo de 80-100 mangos (20 Dólares), la podés mezclar con arena seca (estufa u horno) y yo le modifico el color con las computadoras , los neros de la pinturería no se quieren hacer responsables si se corta hno: , hasta ahora nunca se me cortó 

Ya me puse canchero para hacer proporciones chicas a ojimetro. Hay que prepararla una hora antes .

como no fragua a menos de 15 ºC , guardo sobrantes en el freezer  , aunque me he tenido que comer un pollito con un olor espantoso .

Epo-Lux - Esmalte Epoxi (33-color)

http://www.steelcote.com.ar/


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

es un litro de 2 componentes que vienen separados ??
y decis que lo que sobra (sin mezclar ) no se seca y menos si esta en heladera ?? 
hace cuanto la tenes ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Si , viene en una lata de 1 L llena solo 3/4 de un componente y otra lata de 1/4 L superpuesta del mismo diámetro .

Para usarlo debe mezclarse proporcionalmente una hora antes :enfadado:.

No puede utilizarse con menos de 15 o 16º C , porque no cataliza , en invierno hay que usar estufas.

Yo he conservado en el *freezer* (-15 ºC) ya preparado por una semana o diez dias .


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

muy interesante.......yo use hace años resina poliestr pero .....no me gusto.

igual, es carito .mas de 100 $


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Si , pero pintás una plaqueta con esa pintura , y como dice Maradona , que la sigan chupeteando

Con un litro de esa pintura pintarás 50 plaquetas de los dos lados.

La última la pagué hace 10 dias creo que 80 .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

fer, dosme me quemaron la cabeza probe con la pasta epoxica y hay que pulir bastante para que agarre bien la proxima ves que valla a la quimica voy y le pregunto por estos 3 que me pasaron y me fijo que tal son, no me digan que se consigue en una ferreteria o corralon porque esa gente sabe en su area y la preguntas esto: ¿agarra madera? y a que no saben cual es la respuesta???  si la que pensas (eeeeeee es gente que trabaja de lo que no le gusta).

@ferbe pense que hay 3 clase de gente las que saben contar y la que no 

saludo a ambos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Ya te dije que la pintura epoxi la usan para "enlozar" bañaderas , así que se consigue bastante faciolmente

Salutti per tutti


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

Fabrica tus propios componentes

vamos a tener que hacerlo si siguen asi con lo de las importaciones.........


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

a mi me preocupa mas el precio dolar paralelo y las manos intermedia mira *Angel36* no sabe si con Ebay le va a ir bien con la aduana es un tema salir a comprar le contaba  a *tiger* que los TEA2025 me vienen con recargo en una semana y bueeeee si vamos a terminar asi


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

nada.............(esto va en serio).

el truco es ser inteligentes, las epocas cambian y vuelven.

importaciones cerradas = mas cosas se reparan y menso se compran nuevas.

EL VALOR ESTA EN LO QUE UNO ESTUDIO.

tenes materiales = compras y armas equipos y tambien reparas.

NO  tenes materiales = trabajas, y reparas y reacondicionas y haces malabares.

trabajo siempre hay .
es buscarle la vueltita.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

Para los que quieren armarse un parlante woofer de 20Watts casero les dejo este que lo e visto en un equipo comercial (NTC) de una marca no muy conocida, pero que tiene una buena respuesta de salida como podrán ver en un parlante común de 4 ohm 15 Watts la imagen del frente se puede ver que le han  sacado el cono común y le pegaron un tapón de cartón rígido con cola esto es para mantener la inflexibilidad del diafragma y que no se despedace tan rápidamente. Y en la parte trasera un imán extra este pequeño truco es para mejorar el desplazamiento del diafragma esto se logra incrementando el campo magnético favoreciendo a que la bobina mobil tenga un mayor recorrido, compensando con reformas en el parlante y no tanto en el amplificador han logrado un excelente trabajo (que usaron como en casi todos los Home un TDA2003) teniendo así un componente de salida adecuado para las frecuencias de 4 a 40Hz lo increíble es que la bobina de el mismo no sufre calentamiento...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 19, 2012)

BUSCADOR DE CARACTERISTICAS DE COMPONENTES

Es la misma pagina que me recomendó *Angel* para buscar reemplazos encontré que la misma contiene los datos mas importante que uno quiere saber de inmediato sobre los componentes que buscamos no tiene tantos datos especificos sino los mas importantes como aplicacion y caracteristicas 

¿soporte de la base de datos la verdad no sé le estoy tirando componentes y sigue dándome respuestas

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

esa pagina se la pase yo a ángel  y 
te dejo mas link sobre componentes y reemplazos y esas cosas  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sitio-buscar-reemplazos-transistores-linea-71684/  de todos modos están todos ya en la witronica 
http://witronica.com/reemplazos_de_transistores_en_linea

si alguien tiene mas link sobre esas cosas ,nomas digan y yo los agrego a la witronica



este esta bueno ,tambien tiene los circuitos de aplicacion http://www.electronica.ro/audio.shtml 



http://www.electronica.ro/audio/TDA2822D.shtml


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 19, 2012)

Gracias por los enlace lemur están excelentes


----------



## aquileslor (May 19, 2012)

Hola. En los cuarenta hasta capacitores variables teníamos que hacer... Con mica y papel de españa se hacían los de alta tensión, cuando era mucha la tensión se ponía vidrio de aislante. Y sin ir mas lejos ayer nomás no tenía resistencias de 1 ohm y como tengo alambre nicrome, corté dos pedazos de 9 cm y las hice... 7 cm útiles y un cm a cada lado para la soldadura a cables de conexión. Las puse en serie con unos leds de 3 W. ( ya saben que soy fanático de poner resistencias a los leds.)


----------

